# My coffee corner



## hayhayc (Apr 5, 2021)

My mara x finally arrived after a 3 weeks wait after my order turned into a pre order.

Whats incredible is that I ordered the niche zero for June and it arrived in May, on the same day as my mara x. Totally didn't plan it but it just happens.

Probably a very common and trendy set up but hope these 2 new additions are popular for a reason.

Cant wait to try playing with them!


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice. Tempted by the Mara x let us know what you think. Especially steam performance. Enjoy


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

Compact and high-performance setup, enjoy!!


----------

